
Top 7 New Firefox Extensions - dcancel
http://codeismightier.com/2009/01/top-7-new-firefox-extensions/
======
dcancel
Thanks for mentioning Ghostery, <http://www.ghostery.com/>.

Good list and keep up the good work at Mozilla.

DC

